# Tractor of the Month- October



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

We are now accepting submissions for the October Tractor of the Month!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

My Farmtrac literally followed me home. The guy I bought it from is less than a mile from the house and he was too lazy to hook up his trailer. I got to the house in the pick-up a couple minutes before he arrived and told the wife I had bought it. She was not happy until she saw it coming down the road flat out at 14 MPH.
"It's BLUE!", she shouted.
http://www.tractorforum.com/f269/farmtrac-390hst-18499/#post138253


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

We're still looking for tractors guys!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

We like Erine to win.


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.tractorforum.com/f272/texas-t-rex-14397/

Playin' in the dirt with the 1972 Super Suburban...


----------



## possom813 (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.tractorforum.com/f271/ferguson-18811/


----------



## Wayne195 (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.tractorforum.com/f269/powertrac-pt-425-18673/


Here's my 2004 PowerTrac PT-425 compact tractor...


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas TRex said:


> http://www.tractorforum.com/f272/texas-t-rex-14397/
> 
> Playin' in the dirt with the 1972 Super Suburban...


Unfair using the kids! :lmao:


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Ernie,I am sure you've got a good picture of yourself,(maybe shave off that beard and look years younger, what harm could that do to your image????)


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

A picture of me sure wouldn't compete with a kid, Tim. And no way the beard goes. My chin hasn't seen the light of day in over 38 years.
I might be able to compete with TX T Rex's boy, if I posted a shot of my rig with the cute neighbor lady with the big.... personality, sitting on it. What do you think?


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

ErnieS said:


> A picture of me sure wouldn't compete with a kid, Tim. And no way the beard goes. My chin hasn't seen the light of day in over 38 years.
> I might be able to compete with TX T Rex's boy, if I posted a shot of my rig with the cute neighbor lady with the big.... personality, sitting on it. What do you think?


We welcome any competition, especially those with big personalities !!!!! Kids of all ages love outstanding 'personalities' !!!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Texas TRex said:


> We welcome any competition, especially those with big personalities !!!!! Kids of all ages love outstanding 'personalities' !!!



there has to be a good chassis....


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

We need one more to get started on voting! 

I had to erase those post that did not follow the rules. 

Please be sure to post your Tractor Registry link.


----------



## DunmoreVintage (Oct 9, 2011)

my Schluter is awaiting approoval now for week on that tractor registry...


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

farmertim said:


> there has to be a good chassis....


And prominent "headlights"!


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

^^^ 
Unfair using the kids! 

I cant help it, it's his tractor !!!!


http://www.tractorforum.com/f272/texas-t-rex-14397/


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

If it's not too late I'll enter mine. It's a 51 Harry Ferguson Tea20. Sorry no kids or models available to pose.
_*>>>http://tiny.cc/f7a41*__*<<<*_ _Link to registry
_


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Voting is now open!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

ErnieS said:


> A picture of me sure wouldn't compete with a kid, Tim. And no way the beard goes. My chin hasn't seen the light of day in over 38 years.
> I might be able to compete with TX T Rex's boy, if I posted a shot of my rig with the cute neighbor lady with the big.... personality, sitting on it. What do you think?



I would like to see either way...... I hope I didnt say that out loud when I was typing..


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Now to get Britany on the tractor without the wife finding out.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"Now to get Britany on the tractor without the wife finding out. "

Hmmmm.sounds like good way to me god if caught.


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

All good entries, very nice machines you all have, hard to choose, but I placed my vote .


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Thank you.*

I would like to thank all those that voted my tractor the tractor of the Month _*"Thank You"*_ _*.*_ It really is fun little tractor to use. 

Now, if those that voted for my tractor would PM me your mailing address I'll have my assistant send the cheques out on December 22 2012.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations Trucker !!...:headclap:....


----------



## robertfrantz (Aug 8, 2012)

ErnieS said:


> Now to get Britany on the tractor without the wife finding out.


i was going to get my wife to pose on my tractor but she wants to put her teeth in first.


----------

